# Playa Flamenca



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

I will be moving here in April, looking to long term rent. Have found only one reasonable Estate Agent Flamenca Properties, only problem have tenants at present, dont know if they will be moving out???? Had a drive around in July not many private for rent. If any one knows someone in the know or a good rental co. I would appreciate it. Will be out in Oct.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Property for rent within 5 kilometres radius of Playa Flamenca Alicante Spain real estate


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There is a list of agencies that may help you in the FAQ's, number 7.You will probably be more successful phoning them or trying What'sApp than emailing.
There a lot of other interesting info in the FAQ's for people thinking of making the move..


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for that


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pesky wesky cant find in FAQ can you guide me there ??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jeff4051 said:


> Pesky wesky cant find in FAQ can you guide me there ??


Yep!
On the main Spain page there are some greenstickies. 
You have the title
Expat foum
Then a dark green line which begins Home/ Expat country Forums
Go down to another dark green line which begins User CP/ FAQ's. Those are FAQ's for the forum
Scroll down, pass La Tasca, Spain classifieds
Go past Post a new thread
Carry on down and you get to some green stickies. The first is Welcome to Spain, and the next one is this...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html
Click here and go to post number 7*
*


----------

